
Ask HN: Startup CTO experience, how much is it worth? - kirbypineapple
I have about 10 years experience as a full stack developer with about 2 years experience in a system architecture role. I have the opportunity to accept a position as the CTO of a startup (about 10 employees). The startup has an existing product and has a pretty solid plan on how to build out their platform. It&#x27;s not going to be the next facebook by any stretch of the imagination, but it does have potential.<p>My current job is extremely stable and I am very well compensated compared to my peers. I am, naturally, quite reluctant to take a leap of faith like this. I believe my compensation would be within %5 of my current salary, and my equity would be reasonable for my position and the stage that the startup is at.<p>My question is this: would the trajectory of my career be drastically changed by taking a CTO position for 3 - 5 years at a startup? Or would other companies in the future just look up this company and realize very quickly that it is a pretty small operation? I&#x27;m weighing best and worst case scenarios here...worst case is that the company goes bust and I have 3 - 4 years of experience as CTO of a startup.
======
gamedna
From experience: Just having the title of CTO does not mean much. It really
depends on what you actually do with your time as a CTO that matters. Did you
pioneer some new technology? Build an amazing team? Break new ground?

My recommendation when working with startups: focus more on the tasks and what
you are willing to do to succeed, rather than having a title.

